# General Suspension Handling Guide



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

This is more for the Sentra but still contains valuable information for any car.

Handling Guide


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Thats good learnin for a newb like myself. Thanks Slurppie


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I finally read the whole thing there Slurp. Good stuff to know. Happy New Year.


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

Very good stuff in there !


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

Wow great info. I finally understand oversteer and understeer.


----------

